# New barn...



## NewTooHorses (Apr 9, 2010)

My sister and I have recently acquired two horses. We are considering putting up a modular steel barn in Hemet CA. Any advice on companies is greatly appreciated. I am presently in conversation with Choice Barns and the price seems reasonable. It is a new company but is owned and managed by people who used to work for Barnmaster.


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

talk to your local lumber yard ,they know most of the barn builders, good and bad.


----------



## NewTooHorses (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you for the input; however, in Hemet I need a barn that is fire-resistant and low maintenance.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

Try choice barns or Metal Pole Barns : Modular Horse Barns : Hay Storage Plans : Corral Panels : Equestrian Barn Kit : RV Covers : Round Pens : Steel Horse Barns for Sale : Barn Buildings California for something a little nicer.


----------

